# Welcome



## rjj (Sep 15, 2003)

Welcome to the tractorforum.Anyone in need of advice or
building plans,Etc ,let me know I'll be glad to help.
Also a Thank You to Andy and Clint for letting me a part of
this new forum.
rjj


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey rjj here is a picture of my shed its 12'x16' cost was $1100. and its not big enough LOL.
Jody
<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=699546e8-4bd7-1d48-6ec3-73c52dcf2dcf&size=>


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Let try it this way.


----------



## rjj (Sep 15, 2003)

*simple_john*

Nice looking shed.Whose that looking at the cart?
LOL.
rjj


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Jody thats not a shed, thats a garage.... very nice. 
mine is 10 * 18 but the door is too small to get my tractor chute through... 

plus 10" deep is a little too small...


sj



<IMG SRC=http://www.apartofme.com/images/Mvc-094x.jpg>


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

for some reason i can not get the pciture to come up live.. but to answer your question... Thats dinner... 


no kidding, just a baby moose that wandered by one day...


----------



## Adamr88 (Sep 16, 2003)

Jody,

I like the garage. Do you have an automatic garage door openor?

Adam


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Adamr88 no just manuel labor i had to go with it tho the price was right. I was going to build two 4' doors than i found this 8'x7' rollup door at lowes for a $100. Just couldnt pass it up. Maybe oneday i have a automatic garage door opener on it.
Jody


----------



## Adamr88 (Sep 16, 2003)

Jody,

I was thinking about putting electricty in mine for lights, etc. , but I figured out after a couple of bids that it was going to cost more to run the line then the shed costs. LOL


Adam


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

hey Adam, how far do you have to go with the electricity? I put lights down my driveway (250 feet) had a guy manually dig the trenches.. it was tough for him and expensive.. next time I'd rent a trench digger they cost around 80-100$ and you should be able to do a lot of trenching in one day...

sj


----------



## Adamr88 (Sep 16, 2003)

John,

I have about 120 feet to run. It is not a big priority so mabye next time I need an electrican I will have him work on it.

Adam


----------

